# Collinite 915 or AG HD Wax?



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Hello folks!

- Collinite 915 or
- AutoGlym High Definition Wax

I'm about to purchase one of the waxes mentioned above.
I haven't earlier used this type of waxes, only liquid ones, but want to learn more.

Just wondering which one would be more for me? Yes, the wax would be only for my own car, which is BMW 530d 2004 Sapphire Black.

I've used other AG products a lot, my favourite is the SRP + EGP. I also love Presta's quick detailer. As mentioned this, I still would like to use all these, so the new wax should "work together" with them at least on some level.

My first choice would be Swisswax Blau-Weiss, but 117€ sounds a bit too much. How do you think, would it be worth the money over these two others for my daily driver?

I know this kind of things are discussed a lot and I have read many threads already, but all opinions would be welcome!

Thank you! 

edit: I would like to add that I'd prefer the gloss at this race, since I tend to wax my car pretty often.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

915 for me :thumb: if nothing else for the amount of time it lasts once applied

John


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

John-R- said:


> 915 for me :thumb: if nothing else for the amount of time it lasts once applied
> 
> John


Thanks, I just added to my first post that I'd prefer gloss at this race. Can you give any comparison on that matter between these two?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Another 915 vote. It lasts a bit longer than the AG wax and also is a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## dubmike (Jan 26, 2009)

Another one for 915, really durable, very good finish on darker colours and very very well priced :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

AG HD for myself, slightly better gloss which is always good!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I think this is not going to make this any easier .
More opinions please.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I have both, there really is not between them in looks. I do like HD but for value for money and durability, go fo 915.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

915 here too. Its fantastic. Its a very very good all rounder.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally 915

some reading for you :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=wax+test

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm very impressed with 915.....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

colly 915 for me too


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all!

Am I getting it right that 915 comes in a metal can like paint cans?
Is this causing any problems?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Anzafin said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Am I getting it right that 915 comes in a metal can like paint cans?
> Is this causing any problems?


1Yes
2 No

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

John-R- said:


> 915 for me :thumb: if nothing else for the amount of time it lasts once applied
> 
> John


Heh heh , you make it sound as if AG HD is not durable or detergent proof, mine lasted 3 months easily and constant washing with AG pressure wash, that was just one coat as well,and nothing applied in between washes, I would imagine out of the two products AG will be 'easier' to apply thanks to it's longer curing time :thumb: however price has to be considered as well and AG HD can be had from between £20-£40.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Anzafin said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Am I getting it right that 915 comes in a metal can like paint cans?
> Is this causing any problems?


why would the type of container its in pose a problem? unless you intend putting the tub onto the paintwork..


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> why would the type of container its in pose a problem? unless you intend putting the tub onto the paintwork..


I just thought that once opened how well will it (the lid) stay in place?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Anzafin said:


> I just thought that once opened how well will it (the lid) stay in place?


goes back on mine fine, just make sure to push it on properly


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Another vote for 915 here bought some AG HD wax when it first came out not impressed at all.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Ok. Ordering Collinite now.
Thank you all!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pete001 said:


> Another vote for 915 here bought some AG HD wax when it first came out not impressed at all.


have you got rid of the HD?


----------



## Andrew V8 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been following this thread as I ahve the same problem. Collinite for me too


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

The only wax I have tried is Collinite 915. Beads very nicely, easy to apply and is durable.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GSVHammer said:


> The only wax I have tried is Collinite 915. Beads very nicely, easy to apply and is durable.


Truth of the matter is all hard paste waxes are durable :thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Avanti said:


> have you got rid of the HD?


Yep sold it


----------

